# Apache2 restart Fehlermeldung



## Rolli-Ronny (2. Jan. 2011)

Neuerdings bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich den Apache neustarten muss.



> ... waiting .[Sun Jan 02 22:14:12 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost 82.211.xxx.xxx:80 has no VirtualHosts
> [Sun Jan 02 22:14:12 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost 82.211.xxx.xxx:443 has no VirtualHosts


Wo liegt der Fehler?Habe mir schon einen Wolf gesucht kann den Fehler aber nicht finden.


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

Das sind keine Fehlermeldungen sondern der Hinweis dass Du noch kein Web speziell mit dieser IP eingerichtat hast. Das ist also absolut ok so.


----------



## fraser (3. Jan. 2011)

Hallo Rolli,

ich denke, Du musst unter "System" - "Server IP bearbeiten" ein Häkchen bei "HTTP NameVirtualHost" setzen.

Gruß
fraser


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (3. Jan. 2011)

Der ist gesetzt


----------



## fraser (3. Jan. 2011)

Ich hatte auch Theater. Habe dann die Inhalte der Webseiten (web-Ordner) weg gesichert, die Domains alle gelöscht und neu erstellt.
ISPConfig scheint dafür eine Weile zu brauchen, so dass ich nach jeder Änderung an jeder Domain erst einmal 5 Minuten gewartet habe.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (3. Jan. 2011)

Die Probleme hatte ich mit ispcp nicht.Vorallem was am meisten nert ist wenn ein Problem beseitigt ist ist das nächste da


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2011)

Kann vielleicht bitte jemand meinen post #2 lesen. Das was Ihr als Fehler fehlinterpretiert habt ist die Meldung des Apache Webservers dass Ihr noch weitere IP based vhosts hinzufügen könnt und nicht dass irgeneine Art von Fehler vorliegt.

Dieser Thraed ist also ab #2 vollständig und umfassend beantwortet.

Ihr macht Euch also die Probleme gerade selbst. Alle webs löschen und neu erstellen ist echt totaler blödsinn.

Außerde braucht ispconfig nicht 5 minuten für jede Änderung, sondern es handelt sich bei ISPConfig im Gegensatz zu ispcp um ein multiserver system welches für größere Servercluster gemacht ist. Es arbeitet also mit einer serverübergreifenden jobqueue und diese wird einmal pro Minute abgearbeitet. Das erstellen oder löschen einer webseite dauert also max. 1 Minute plus ca. 1-2 Sekunden. Wann das genau ausgeführt wird kannst Du ja im Monitor nachsehen.


----------



## Moestchen (3. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Kann vielleicht bitte jemand meinen post #2 lesen. Das was Ihr als Fehler fehlinterpretiert habt ist die Meldung des Apache Webservers dass Ihr noch weitere IP based vhosts hinzufügen könnt und nicht dass irgeneine Art von Fehler vorliegt.
> 
> Dieser Thraed ist also ab #2 vollständig und umfassend beantwortet.
> 
> Ihr macht Euch also die Probleme gerade selbst. Alle webs löschen und neu erstellen ist echt totaler blödsinn.


Genau,
deswegen war hier bereits die Nachfrage,


Zitat von Moestchen:


> Diese bedeutet lediglich, das du der IP, die du  in ISPc3 hinzugefügt hast, noch kein Web / VHOST zugeordnet hast.
> 
> Verwaltest du mehrere IPs mit ISPc3?


ob du mehrere IPs auf deinem System verwaltest. 
Denn wenn du nur eine IP hast und bei jedem Web die IP und nicht '*' angibst, wie Till im anderen Thread geschrieben hat, dürfte der Fehler nicht kommen.
Und wie Till sagt, hierbei handelt es sich um keinen Fehler, sprich auch keine Funktionsbeeinträchtigung, sondern lediglich um eine Info, das etwas (IP für Web) noch in deiner Konfiguration "ungenutzt" ist.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (3. Jan. 2011)

Befriedigend finde ich ehrlich gesagt die Antworten nicht zumal die Meldungen nennen wir die mal so die ersten 2 Wochen gar nicht da waren!Es wurde auch am System nichts verändert also müssen die von selbst gekommen sein oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?Und warum habe ich diese Meldungen und andere nicht?


----------



## Moestchen (4. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> Und warum habe ich diese Meldungen und andere nicht?


Wer sagt das? - Ich habe diese Meldungen auch, weil ich in ISPc3 noch ungenutzte IP Adressen hinterlegt habe bzw. diesen IPs noch keinen Kunde / Web zugeordnet habe. Die zwiete Variante wäre, das die IP-Adresse als NameVirtualHost - Anweisung doppelt verwendet wird.

Wenn du aber die Hinweise oder Fragen beantworten würdest, könnten wir die evtl. auch weiterhelfen!?
Normalerweise hast du, sofern du nur eine IP in ISPc3 konfiguriert hast, nur zwei NameVirtualHost-Anweisungen - eine 
	
	



```
NameVirtualHost *:80
```
 in der default-Konfiguration von ISPc3 und eine 
	
	



```
NameVirtualHost DEINEIP:80
```
 für den VirtualHost deines Webs in 
	
	



```
000-ispconfig.conf
```
.
Hast du mehrere IPs auf deinem System, sind entsprechend mehrere NameVirtualHost-Anweisungen in der conf vorhanden. Und sofern diese in keinem VHOST-Container eines Webs verwendet werden, erscheint diese Meldung.

... und der gleiche Fehler würde unter gleicher Konstellation auch unter syscp, froxlor und wieß ich wie sie alle heißen erscheinen. Denn diese Meldung hat nichts mit dem ControlPanel, sondern mit dem Apache zu tun.
Es ist KEINE Fehlermeldung, sondern ein Hinweis.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (7. Jan. 2011)

Habe heute ein einige Updates eingespielt und nachdem ich den Apache neustarten wollte kommt folende Fehlermeldung:



> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
> no listening sockets available, shutting down
> Unable to open logs
> failed!


Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2011)

Scheint so als ob der apache noch läuft und somit seine Sockets nicht freigegeben hat. Schau mal mit folgendem Befehl nach:

ps aux | grep apache

Wenn dort noch apache 2 Prozesse laufen, dann beende sie mal mit:

kill [prozessid]

wobei Du [prozessid] mit der ID des hängenden apache Prozesses erstezen musst. Danach apache neu starten.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (7. Jan. 2011)

Danke Till hat nichts gebraucht.Er will einfach nicht mehr laufen


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2011)

Dann scahu bitte mal ins globale apache error.log, ob da Fehlermeldungen drin stehen. Wenn nicht, versuch es mal mit einem kompletten Server restart, das sollte dann auf jeden Fall alle hängenden prozesse beenden.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (7. Jan. 2011)

Ein reboot vom Server habe ich schon gemacht weil es dann nahe lag.Im log steht welch Wunder das ich den "eAccelerator" neu kompilieren muss.Das vergesse ich jedesmal das ich das machen muss.Aber jetzt läuft es wieder 1a.Danke Till für die Hilfe.


----------

